# Easier to train: male or female



## sammi.jean (Sep 20, 2009)

My little sister is getting her own 'tiel soon and for some strange reason she would feel more comfortable with a female instead of a male. but she has heard that females are harder to train. She is not extremely interested in teaching it to talk but she would still like to be able to handle it and bond with it like a male. is it true that males bond _closer_ with humans, or is it only that females would take _longer_ to train???


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

I've never heard of any difference before. I have two females and they were very easy to tame, and train to do things. The only thing females are unlikely to do is learn to talk or whistle.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Neither of them are true. It depends on the 'tiel its self, end of.

ETA: unless you've mistaken it with personality? people say females are more cuddly then males, but that's not true either. I have two males who're clingy and very affectionate, where as two of my girls aren't all that affectionate at all.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, I wouldnt really be able to sterotype them into set characteristics. My boy is the most affectionate little thing in the world, whereas my suppos'ed (lol) female isnt so much.


----------

